# Wysteria in labor



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think my daughters doe might be in labor. She's acting quite goofy. Last night she pushed all the bedding into one corner, and looked like she was trying to dig to China lol
Legs look posty, she's very swollen in her vulva and damp, ligs are gone and well she's just not herself, in a good way...because she's mostly QUIET! 

I'll update if anything is going on. Hoping I can get away to the feed store real quick and get LA200 since I forgot at TSC on Monday :roll: of course wouldn't you know it....it's something I have to have for one doe, thankfully the vet gave her a dose yesterday.

Now my son gets to play 'babysitter' for a while...he's going to love me, haha.... My daughter helped me with Snow White's babies, so she can sleep for a while


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck !!! You can do this Miss Wysteria Lady 
Hey Candice , I can baby sit Snow White's doeling anytime you need
someone


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yaaa, always exciting to see signs of labor!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay!! Happy kidding!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome!!! I missed that snow white kidded I'll have to find that and see if there are pics. Atleast your girls are getting a move on with things now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone  Nothing yet, but she was acting different this morning, and her girl parts are extremely puffy and sticking out, can't hold her tail up all the way. 
I had to come in and get a little sleep, trying to wake up a little so my daughter just went to check on her and Snow White and her babies. I'm heading out in a minute to observe


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Anything new on Wysteria? C'mon girl! Best of luck with her 
And I saw that Snow White had quads- how cool!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Katelyn! 

Nothing yet, I think she is going to wait, she started acting normal again, well normal for her LOL I feel the slightest hint of tail ligaments, but they are complete mush. I'll just keep checking her and see what happens. 
The way she was acting you really would have thought she was starting labor. 
I am NOT complaining, it's bitterly cold out tonight, colder than we usually see, so checking on Snow White's babies is all I'd like to deal with tonight 
Now watch, because I said that she will decide tonight is the night!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is Wysteria ?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Still VERY pregnant lol she has really thrown me for a loop! Geesh! She is the most irritating goat to watch for signs. She has the softest ligs, and her tailhead is soooo wide it's hard to even check them anyway. She can't hold her tail up, her back legs look a bit posty. Her udder is NOT full, it's still a bit small, but I think she'll fill at the last minute, what is there is pretty plump though. 
She's a naturally wide boer % doe, but she looks HUGE now. She is taller/thicker than Snow White and her belly could almost be as competitive! Again though, she has a wide belly and has always looked pregnant since last winter lol

I seriously thought she was in labor, she's a very strange doe lol

At this point, SP might give Wysteria a run for the next birth. Her ligs got very low today, almost completely gone, her belly has dropped, but udder isn't quite there yet. I'll just keep checking them every 2-3 hours though...don't want Wysteria <or SP> going into labor without someone there to overlook.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she kids soon, the wait is torture.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Well nothing yet, and hopefully she just decides to hang onto them a bit longer as the bitter cold temps are getting closer. We're still at 48 right now <high was low 50s today!! so nice!>, but by morning we'll be pushing single digits, and below zero this time tomorrow 

I wanted to get new pics of her today, but didn't have time as I was trying to winterize the barn as best I could before the rain moved in.

BUT...here's a video from late last night. This was after she had gotten up & laid down 3 times within 5 minutes and I guess this was the 'spot.' lol
She is like this all night long, was worse the other night when I thought she was going in labor! Poor girl! She's huge, and naturally one of our thickest/chunkiest girls too.






My kids heard this and thought it was a monster, poor girl!






Her tail ligaments are very soft/mush, she hasn't been able to hold her tail up for days now, looks a bit posty, the high point on her rump looks even higher, but she still has a small udder. She will definitely be the type to fill last minute I think.
Oh, and she can't control her bladder when she is laying down and ends up peeing on herself, bleh. She gets it on her tail, and when she swishes her tail it gets all over her, so her rear end is yucky looking. 
Her vulva is VERY swollen.

She's close, but hoping no sooner than Tues night. Now watch, she'll decide to go sooner just because I said that!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I really hope that she can hold out for at least the next couple days! Poor dear looks totally miserable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that poor baby  Praying she has a speedy and healthy delivery 
I thought I saw a little tiny white butt in the stall next to her in the first video, could that have been Twinkle ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Poor baby...... I hope she goes soon...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, she's my daughter's best doe, so she is very excited.



Trickyroo said:


> Oh that poor baby  Praying she has a speedy and healthy delivery
> I thought I saw a little tiny white butt in the stall next to her in the first video, could that have been Twinkle ?


 Yep Snow White is next to her, but not sure if that was Twinkle or not. The babies are all over the place now lol Tonight when I checked about an hour ago, the boys were trying to figure out how to climb on mama!

I have a cute video of them playing on my camera, problem is even small videos are HUGE to upload, it's 201MB and 36 seconds long lol But if I can get it on youtube I will share it, very cute 

I don't think Wysteria will go tonight thankfully, but I'll check her again about midnight.

Our temperature tonight dropped from 48 to 31 within an hour and it started snowing, already have snow sticking, so it's definitely cold out there. We've had wind gusts of 29mph, YUCK! So not ready for this


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!! poor girl! hopefully she goes soon for hers, and your sakes!

btw, I laughed when I heard the "monster" noise. poor thing looks soooo miserable!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I heard it too , that was funny , lolol. I feel so bad for her 
I listened to it again and thought about it…..if I was alone and heard that in a dark barn , I think I would have poo pood my pants :shocked::ROFL:

I can just see them trying to climb up on Snow White , lololol.
Poor thing was their way around in the world before they joined us and now she is nothing but a milk bar and jungle gym :roll:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

nchen7 said:


> awwww!!! poor girl! hopefully she goes soon for hers, and your sakes!
> 
> btw, I laughed when I heard the "monster" noise. poor thing looks soooo miserable!


 It's hard not to laugh, she is such a drama queen lol

She's getting closer, but I am hoping she waits. She was a bit touchy when I checked her a little while ago. She turned psycho goat on me when I tried to touch her udder to see how she was progressing. Had to pen her against the wall and show her I was boss to make her stop acting crazy! Got her to settle and eat hay. She acted this way when she got pregnant, that's how I knew she must be pregnant.
Her udder isn't very full yet, ligs feel gone, but you can't get your hand around her tailhead just yet.

It's -2 right now with wind chill -20. Praying she'll wait until we are warmer. If she'd wait until tomorrow night... going to get back to somewhat normal temps on Wed...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I heard it too , that was funny , lolol. I feel so bad for her
> I listened to it again and thought about it&#8230;..if I was alone and heard that in a dark barn , I think I would have poo pood my pants :shocked::ROFL:
> 
> I can just see them trying to climb up on Snow White , lololol.
> Poor thing was their way around in the world before they joined us and now she is nothing but a milk bar and jungle gym :roll:


:lol:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wysteria is officially in labor! Figures since I wanted her to wait until tomorrow night! Darn code of honor!!! I know better than voicing my mind lol

She is a complete nutcase though, hard to go in the stall and do anything without her rushing around you like your the boogeyman going to eat her! She rushed out of the stall 2 different times in a frenzy. All I was doing was tying her water bucket up off the floor, and securing a heat lamp so when the time comes it's there.

I'll check on her every half hour or so, I'm not sure how close she is. She's been doing a lot of talking, that was the first sign for me that she was in labor without even looking at her. It's a different talk than her 'OMG I'm starving to death, feed me human!' 
I feel bad for her though, she's scared, and I feel bad that she is scared of us. I hope that changes as soon as she gets a kid out. We have to assist, it's way too cold for her to do it all on her own.


Laura ---
Snow White looked so awful last year from her babies climbing all over her I couldn't even consider putting up a picture lol Between all the mud, poo and the fact she'd rubbed the hair off her nose in the hay feeder she looked absolutely ridiculous!!! So far she looks okay now, besides looking so thin! She's slowly starting to recover, but it'll take time. Can't wait to get her outside, hopefully later this week.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Come on Wysteria!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed for an easy delivery!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Goody,goody! :leap:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Come on Wysteria , we are all praying for ya


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's taking her time, I'm guessing she may end up waiting until the middle of the night. It is -5 right now with wind chill -26. Nasty, nasty weather


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

happy kidding! :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW that is cold  This weather is crazy with its ups and downs !
Wysteria and you will be in my prayers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayer sent.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my. Hope she goes soon. She should settle down....my wild ones do


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> She's taking her time, I'm guessing she may end up waiting until the middle of the night. It is -5 right now with wind chill -26. Nasty, nasty weather


If it's any consolation, I'm right there with you. I've spent the last 3 nights checking does, drying off kids and trying to keep them warm. Hang in there honey, this too shall pass. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wysteria kidded a doeling around 1:45am, and a buckling around 2:10am. They are all doing fine thank goodness! It was -9 outside, If that buckling was registerable, his name would certainly be 'Nine Below Zero'!!!

Somehow I got through it, I think the adrenaline of trying to rush and get kids dry helped keep me from getting too cold. Especially my feet.
My kids did try to help, but it was just too cold for them. My daughter helped dry the babies off, we couldn't get them dry with towels, so we used the blow dryer a few times until they were finally dry. Hopefully we were able to save the ears from frostbite. 
Doeling was sooo stubborn, I couldn't get her to nurse! Finally got hubby up and had him help me. He also made a wood box thing like he made for Snow White's babies, and put a heat lamp up for them. I am so very nervous about heat lamps, but it's necessary, so we'll have to watch them closely. The heat lamps are clipped on, but also tied on as well so they can't fall off, and mom can't touch it.

I'll post more later when I can. Right now I am trying to thaw out, and finish washing my laundry because......

S.P. is in early labor now too! :hammer::hair::girl::hair::help: Praying she at least lets me get my only warm clothes dry & a nap in first! Oh, and warmer temps would be nice, something above zero!



GoatCrazy said:


> If it's any consolation, I'm right there with you. I've spent the last 3 nights checking does, drying off kids and trying to keep them warm. Hang in there honey, this too shall pass. :hug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats on the babies! glad they're out and safe. hope you can get a nap in soon!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay :clap: Congrats :hug: Glad that went well  
Hopefully you get some "me time" before your next delivery ;-)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Wysteria is being a very good mom! Babies seem to be doing well. We're checking on them every 2-3 hours. 

I haven't really gotten any good pics yet, I'll try tomorrow. It was just too hard because...........

S.P. decided to go into labor too lol She kidded at 3pm today with a doe kid and a buck kid. She is our only fullblood to give us babies this year since Star lost hers. She did very well, but she is the type you HAVE to assist, she won't clean them up! I had to put them in front of her and clean them while she checked them out. She is being a good mom though, we'll keep an eye on them of course, last year she only liked her buckling, but she was overwhelmed with triplets. So far she seems to be doing well with both. 

Pics tomorrow, I am just too tired. I did get a nap in, but wasn't much of one. Going to check the babies every 2-3 hours tonight. We have a heat lamp on them, so praying they are secure enough and don't cause an issue. It's just too cold for the new babies to not have them.

We have one more doe due this month - Ithma 1/14, so we have a little time before she has hers. I am not complaining, I am ready for a break lol


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! so many kids! Congrats! can't wait to see your amazing photos!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy mother udders Candice !! I don't know how you do it !!!!
Congrats on S.P. , Im so happy all went well with her delivery 
Funny how she won't clean them , lol. She would rather her midwife do it for her I guess , lol. Poor you ! But so happy for you 
Thank goodness you get a break before Ithma has hers ! 
Im freaking out reading all your deliveries and all cause i know this is what i am in for come April !!!!! Oh dear GOD help me !!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow have you ever been through the wringer! Congrats on Wysteria & SP kids!
We can wait for pics you need your rest.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:hug::hi5::cheers::stars:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats  Glad you are going to be getting a much needed break!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!

Laura - IMO kidding in warmer weather is not too bad, much better than winter babies! You don't have to fuss with trying to keep them warm, worry about breaking ice in water buckets every couple of hours to ensure mom's are getting plenty to drink in order to make milk. Then having to keep them locked in stalls until they are a week old and pray temperatures are on your side so they can start going out without freezing. 
I told my husband I think next year, after having such a hard winter this year, we will just breed a couple for January or early Feb, then breed the others for late Feb/early March.

I slept for a couple of hours, did check at 1am. I had a horrible stomach ache when I woke up  I think it's because the only thing I ate yesterday was a little bowl of cereal early yesterday morning, shared a package of peanut butter cheese crackers with Wysteria, and had some pizza at dinner. I think the pizza was too greasy <homemade & first time it was ever like that  >. I feel better now thankfully.

However, at 1am check I noticed SP is not being very nice to her buckling  I think she is going to do the favoritism stunt again, only this time wanting her doeling instead.
Hubby didn't fix their 'box' thing that he put together with some scrap wood so that she couldn't get into it, so she was more or less pushing the boy out so she could be close to the heat lamp and doeling.
He'll hear about that in the morning <I have a hard enough time being paranoid about the heat lamps!!>
So I got that fixed, and made sure the buckling nursed. Last time, she let the doe kid nurse, but didn't like her otherwise  Absolutely no reason for it, but if that is the case, then most likely we won't be keeping her either. I can't deal with a bad mama. We just haven't had any luck with fullblood boers.

Wysteria is a good mama though, still very proud of her. 
It was cute when she was pushing the first one out, because she got up, came over to me and was looking for the baby! she was nibbling on the towel I was holding, and checking me out as if to say 'Okay, where's it at?' It was cute.
She definitely settled down once she started laboring. She hates her teats being touched, but was just fine with me cleaning the plug out, and getting the babies to nurse. 
They are so funny, when the temps got cooler, they would come out to nurse, and go straight back to their heated box lol

Well, it's 3am here now, time to go check, and then lay down for a couple of hours. Kids start going back to school today after winter break & having the last 2 days off of school due to the cold weather. I'm so thankful they were out of school, I don't know what I would have done without their help!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

WOW! lots of things happening! congrats on everyone's babies!!! hope you get some rest soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything went well. Congrats on all the kids.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , your doing a wonderful job Candice , and your children as well 
Glad all is going well , besides S.P. not being to good with her buckling.
I hope things change and she cares well for them both.
Oh I totally agree that winter kidding is much more stressful , hands down IMO. But when your new to kidding , its totally stressful regardless and with does due one after the other , similar to yours , its just plain mad  I hope I can be even close to how good you are during kidding  That is what I meant


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , your doing a wonderful job Candice , and your children as well
> Glad all is going well , besides S.P. not being to good with her buckling.
> I hope things change and she cares well for them both.
> Oh I totally agree that winter kidding is much more stressful , hands down IMO. But when your new to kidding , its totally stressful regardless and with does due one after the other , similar to yours , its just plain mad  I hope I can be even close to how good you are during kidding  That is what I meant


 Biggest thing I learned, remember to breath, and that most of the time things go right 
I still remember our first birth, it was the doe we bought with Snow White, huge buckling and the lady we bought them from was there and helped us. 
Snow White had hers a few days later and she did great. 
We try to do as little as possible. If weather is good we won't even clean the babies, just their nose/mouth/face we let the mama's do the rest 
We dip the cords, give either Bo-Se or selenium e gel since we are deficient here, and we worm the mama's.

So far the only bad mother we've ever had has been SP. After these kids are weaned, we will be selling both her and Star. I do want to invest in at least 1 nice young fullblood doe so my kids will have 2 for this fall's breeding season. They want to be able to show babies in 4-H/summer fairs in the fullblood, percentage, and market classes.

We still have Ithma to go next week. Knowing our luck she'll give us all boys though. Out of 10 kids she's given us, she's only had 3 does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, good work. Congrats, glad everyone is OK. :leap:


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations on all the healthy babies, and getting a little break! It has to be exhausting with that many does having babies right after each other. Can't wait for your pictures (no pressure )


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I wanted to get pics on Wed, but just didn't get a chance. It's hard to get decent pics in the barn because the lighting is a bit lousy. Weather will be much warmer Thurs, in the low 40s so as long as it isn't raining, I'll let the mom's and babies take turns going outside...I'll make sure I have the camera handy, and finally post in the waiting room lol

It's almost 2am and I am heading to bed. Babies are all doing well. Wysteria doesn't seem to have much milk? But babies are nursing a lot, so hopefully that will help bring it in. She's a wonderful mom to her babies. 

SP is however, definitely not a good mama. We'll be selling her and Star when it's time to wean. SP will let her buck kid nurse - at least when I am watching she does, but otherwise she just snubs him. he's such a cute little guy too, what a shame she is like that. 

I wouldn't even need to do a late night check tonight if it wasn't for her being a bad mama. He seems to be okay though, his belly felt good. We'll check him again at 6am and see how he is doing. As long as he is getting in there to nurse he should be okay. He's got to learn to nurse with his sister since mama is so snotty.

Hopefully before Ithma kids next week I can get at least 1 full nights sleep lol


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I had one like that last year. She would let the kid nurse but by a month she was kicking him off whenever she didn't feel like standing. He made it to weaning fine, but she's on my potential cull list this year depending on how things go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad most is well with your goats.

I had a Doe that only liked her Bucklings, if the Buckling was nursing, she would allow the doeling to nurse, otherwise, no way and will just walk off. 
If the buckling wants to nurse alone, she will stand there for him. I had to watch the Doe kid closely. Everything ended up OK. It was a pain though.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

With all this talk about does kicking off the kids from nursing...can anyone tell me how long they typically nurse at a time? Seems my does last year were walking away before the kids were done...but they grew fine, I just wonder what is a typical length for them to stand? 30 seconds? a minute? 5 minutes?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is many small feedings and it all ads up throughout the day, they will walk off, but if you watch, they will go back on and off during the day and the Doe will always limit feeding time. It is natures safety precaution, so they do not over eat, which is good.


----------

